# Water Tests



## Red (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm not sure if I am testing the water at the proper time?

I have been doing weekly water changes of about 20% in a 29 gal tank. The water tests (using liquid test kits) show ammonia 0%; nitrites 0% and nitrates at about 10%. The test results have been the same over the last 4 weeks. I did a fishless cycle that took over a month to do before adding any fish or plants. 

The tank has 8 red eye tetra, 1 BN pleco and 1 blue ram (had 2 but 1 died this week), I'm just getting started with plants - 1 amazon sword and 2 pygmy swords. 

Am I correct in doing the water tests just before I do the water change?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes, carrying out the water tests before you do the water change will give you more accurate results.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I would have had the plants in as soon as I put water in the tank though. They help big time with cycling.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

yes, carrying water tests just before a water change is good. I read somewhere that if you do water tests in the evening, it gives you the highest reading your tank goes through...forgot the exact chemistry behind it.


----------

